# Low dose naltrexone for boosting testosterone



## Jaden888 (Sep 23, 2017)

I have 17 tablets of naltrexone which are 50mg each, 850 total.

I'm going to order some distilled water, dissolve it and use 3mg a day from a syringe.

I've heard it can boost testosterone. What do you guys think?

I'm a former opiate user which has had a detrimental affect on my testosterone levels.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

Had you had testosterone tested to see how low it is ?


----------



## Jaden888 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes it's borderline/mid range around 11-15 but I have all sorts of symptoms which started towards the end of the addiction and now.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Naltrexone belongs to a class of drugs known as opiate antagonists. It works in the brain to prevent opiate effects (e.g., feelings of well-being, pain relief). It also decreases the desire to take opiates. This medication is also used to treat alcohol abuse.

I doubt this will do sh1t long term,

To be fair many on here have lower test than you.

Been said many times, Test boosts test, all other supps claiming to do so are usually bunk.

Some more info here:

https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/naltrexone-any-experience.134285697/


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Naltrexone belongs to a class of drugs known as opiate antagonists. It works in the brain to prevent opiate effects (e.g., feelings of well-being, pain relief). It also decreases the desire to take opiates. This medication is also used to treat alcohol abuse.
> 
> I doubt this will do sh1t long term,
> 
> ...


 Nail on the head there Sparkey! ??


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Jaden888 said:


> I have 17 tablets of naltrexone which are 50mg each, 850 total.
> 
> I'm going to order some distilled water, dissolve it and use 3mg a day from a syringe.
> 
> ...


 No offence intended here at all jaden but if you're handy with a needle mate get some test whcked in.

Personally if you're underweight/slightly skinny i'd opt for Test Cyp 200 at 1.5/2ml a week alternating gluts (ass cheeks) on a weekly basis bud, it'll make you feel more active and put you in a better (more horny) mood, it reduces my lethargy Massively.

I moved in with the missus (she has a mortgage so it saves us Mass on a monthly basis) and it's 16 miles now for me to get to work and i'm banned from driving so i thought feck it and i bike it! (An hour there and an hour back depending on wind and rain conditions)

i have the claves and thighs of a Greek God now


----------

